# How was your school day?



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 28, 2008)

Here you can post about how your day at school was.

Maths: HATESTABBURNKILLDIE. Althought this lesson was not as bad as usual...

Gym: FORGOT MY GYMWEAR so no gym for me.

Science: Some crap about the periodical table or whatever it's called.

French: BEST. LESSON. EVER. The teacher didn't come and we were all talking and having fun through the whole class. :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 28, 2008)

My school day was great.

Of course, school doesn't start for me until Tuesday.

But still.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 28, 2008)

Today was my first day of school. Everyone was an asshole, I don't like my teachers, I took a test on the first day and everything was boring because we just listened to the rules seven times over. But for school it was a pretty good day!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

My school day... was non-existent.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> My school day... was non-existent.


^This. But it will be on Wednesday...


----------



## Zeph (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ^This. But it will be on Wednesday...


This. Unfortunately.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> This. Unfortunately.


This.


----------



## o_O (Aug 28, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> My school day... was non-existent.


^ until next thursday.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 28, 2008)

If you didn't go to school today _don't post_. Common sense?

Anyway, mine was good, I guess~

I had double History first which was fun because me, Rhianna, Paula and Michalina basically eat and shout at Scott, Jordan and Cameron all through it (we're so passing the exam... yep). We did some work on appeasement too but that's not interesting.

Art was like LOL TYPEFACES because I'm doing graphic design for my design unit (weirdly enough), so I need to look up dafont and look at interesting fonts to use on my perfume... cover-thing. Yeah. Other than that Gemma was ever-so-subtly bitchin' behind me and Rhianna and we were all '?_?' but that doesn't count because she didn't say anything relevant to either of us so there.

English was boring. Kieran smells weird. The sixth year girl who sits next to me bothers me and I don't know why.

Computing was fun. We decided that Hitler hated Jews because his Computing teacher was a Jew. :D Then we did impression for the rest of the period. I mean, we were /so/ listening but Hitler jokes are hilarious okay.

And Maths can go kill itself. Paul is so horrible to Lisa xD; seriously, why is she even stuck behind him. Why.

I saw Pretty Sixth Year Boy™ today too, so haha. Too bad he's taken. P: Oh well!


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 28, 2008)

Overall, my second day of school was awesome. :D  I feel like describing it in detail because it was so much fun. 

*ART:* Fun, because we got our new assignment books during this class and we just made fun of them the whole time. This years have about half as much space to write stuff as previous years' did, and the other ones had fun facts and jokes, while this one has definitions of good character traits (as in: Honesty - always telling the truth). The cover of the book is a friggin' picture of a cartoon tree with leaves that have "caring", "trust", "respect", "loyalty", and "friendship" written on them. 

The back of the book says "THE CHOICE IS YOURS" along with some stuff about drugs, so whenever anyone would say something like "should I color this red or green", someone would hold up their assignment book and go "THE CHOICE IS YOURS". BUT the funniest part, is one on page of the book, in this section about bullying, it says "Do not laugh. Cruelty is not funny." We literally spend the entire day laughing at that quotation. :P 

*MATH*: UGGGH I hate it. D: It's taught by this really conservative Christian lady, who gets mad at people for the most ridiculous things. For example, if person A says "YES I got an xbox for free," and person B says "dude, you suck", then she'll get mad at person B for bullying. Our class has eight people in it, so it's all "up close and personal with the woman herself", and I am by _far_ the worst student in the class. Everyone else is basically an math geek (this is an uber-advanced placement class), and so they mostly compete to see who can get the most questions right. I also have in the past had the worst test grades out of the eight of us, by a large margin (and I doubt it will be different this year). So... it sucks. Basically. 

*Science*: We have a "cool" science teacher. You know the kind I'm talking about, that cracks jokes, makes fun of the students a bit, uses slang, etc. The class so far is decent, we haven't really done anything yet tho. 

*Chinese*: Our Chinese class is all the same (awesome) students, and the same (awesome) teacher as last year, so it's nothing new. And in language classes you pretty much do the same thing every day, so it's really not noteworthy at all. Although, our teacher has given us a lot of candy so far, because it's right before lunch. Last year it was right after lunch, so no such luck. D: 

*Lunch*: WE GOT JELLO. I HAD THREE BOWLS :D :D :D :D :D 

*Language Arts*: This was fun. I got a class with a lot of awesome people, and the whole time our teacher mostly talked about how she was a bad parent. :P

*Social Studies*: It's fun because our teacher is freaking _hilarious_. He could totally be a comedian. It's awesome. 

*Gym*: We just put stuff in our lockers. Nothing really happened. 'Cept we got our P.E. "uniforms" which we've never had before. We could wear anything we wanted as long as it was school colors. Now, we have to wear the same thing every day, with our name written in the center of the shirt. I tried to be as unique as I possibly could, and write my name in all lowercase. 

*Cross Country Practice*: This was so much fun. :D We went on a "long run" (somewhere between four and six miles) and six of us stuck together and we just talked the whole time. It was a great practice.

SO YEAH


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Science: Some crap about the periodical table or whatever it's called.


You're _fourteen_ and still doing the periodic table?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 29, 2008)

My school day was basically me nearly falling asleep in Anatomy, me being the Librarian's assistant (along with another girl, otherwise I'd probably screw things up), me in Spanish class being all pompous because I can pronounce the words correctly and everyone else can't, me nearly falling asleep in Geometry, me watching a movie in AP English, me learning history in AP US History, and me laughing at my hilarious AP Psychology teacher's weird jokes. 

It sucked mainly because I was really tired and nearly nodded off in two classes. ;;Needs to get more sleep, dammit;;


----------



## spaekle (Aug 29, 2008)

Art was fun, CompSci was awesome, EarthSci was easy at least, English had a quiz where I think I made a B, Geometry was like going back to kindergarten, and APUSH made me feel smart.

Then we had a pep rally. My friends and I were an awesome little corner of people not even standing for anything.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 29, 2008)

Mmm. Good, but I felt sick all day and took a nap as soon as I got home. 

Art was cool, we went to a gallery and looked at stuff...:D

Aaandyeah...Aside from that..Nothing spectacular.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 29, 2008)

My school day was all right. I had treble choir first which ruled, then PE where we did nothing because it was my first day of PE, then two study halls in a row in which I had nothing to do, and then I had AP calculus. It's the beginning of the year so the stuff's mostly review and I'm not lost yet, woohoo. |D

After lunch (which was a bore), I had Spanish V which I think is going to be kind of neat because it's just me and two other people in the class. Then AP English which wasn't bad at all. Then I ended the day with AP European History which RULED. |D


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 29, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> You're _fourteen_ and still doing the periodic table?


We covered the periodic table in 9th grade, too. o_O


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2008)

Furretsu said:


> We covered the periodic table in 9th grade, too. o_O


What the hell. We finished it in 7th grade.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 29, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> You're _fourteen_ and still doing the periodic table?


Yeah, we start hearing about it in 8th grade and learn more about it in 9th.


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 3, 2008)

My day wasn't bad.
AP World History: Not bad, I guess. We had to present our brochures today and it wasn't bad. 
GATS English: This class never fails to amuse me. The people in it I mean. They just make me laugh sometimes. We did vocabulray.
Personal Finance: Today we watched a video about saving our money and stuff like that. It wasn't that exciting.
Algebra II: For about a fourth of the class I was really tired for no particular reason. I guess I was just tired. This class isn't bad. I like math.


----------



## Minish (Sep 3, 2008)

First back, so...

*First Period* - Mainly our form tutor lecturing us about how important year eleven is and then giving up once she realised nobody was paying attention and the shift to the title of 'oldest year group in the school' made absolutely no difference to them. We also got timetables (I discovered to my displeasure that today was, yet again, a bad Wednesday. Why do I always get bad Wednesdays?), I got my results for GCSE papers I took last year (two Bs and an A~) and my new planner (I then proceeded to fill the calender full of every single birthday I knew. I failed last year in having a birthday for every single day of the year, so this year I must succeed. D<)

*Period Two* - First an assembly where our terrifying head of year glared at us and told us what scruffbags we were, and then our head-teacher came in close to tears and rambling about how quick year eleven would go, and then read us a poem called 'Goodbye School'. XD He always does this kind of thing, he's so silly. We then went outside for a fire drill, where our head of year prowled around us all standing in form lines going 'TRAINERS, CHANGE THEM. TRAINERS, CHANGE THEM. JEWELLERY, GIVE. TRAINERS, CHANGE THEM. SHUT UP. TRAINERS, CHANGE THEM. JEWELLERY, GIVE. IS THAT NATURAL HAIR COLOUR? JEWELLERY, GIVE. TRAINERS, CHANGE THEM.'

*Period Three* - Yay, ICT in which I get bullied. :D Except it was awesome because I get to sit at the back and talk about my imaginary eighteen-year old girlfriend and our hot lesbian sex. _And they believe it._

*Period Four* - French. Hard. Yawn. Although we were working with the computers today, so I could get on with some helpful vocab work.

*Period Five* - Business Studies. I was going to get put in this horrible set with this teacher who looks like a tough bald dude (and he wears huge sunglasses and full leather motorbike stuff, complete with massive helmet) and who also talks in a hilariously soft and quiet voice, and calls everyone darling. And no, he isn't gay. :D Which makes him even more awesome for being campishly cool~ So I sat at the very front reading my book in silent protest. And then they moved me upstairs so I could be in the higher set with my friend~

It was an okay day. We missed Maths and Geography though because of all the WELCUM 2 YUR ELEVUN stuff. Can't wait for tomorrow, will be much better.

Additionally, my little sister started high school today~ It's funny seeing her in a blazer and tie.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2008)

It was okay, I suppose. First day back, though...

I just went to the tutor base, everyone starts coming in and the teacher arrives. She gives us our timetables and the results of the Science GCSEs we took last year, then we go for assembly. Headteacher and Year Head talk about being nice to the new Year Nines and stuff, then we go back to the tutor base for a while until break.

After break, first lesson, which was actually period three. I had Graphics. The group is fine, I suppose. Except for one girl who is always really mouthy and stuff towards me for no apparent reason. Next it's Drama, which  is awesome by default was pretty good.

Second lesson (P4) was graphics. We just wrote notes on what we'll be doing over the course and stuff.

Lunch. Scrom nomnom. Obviously, I ate lunch. Delicious.

Third lesson (P5) was ICT. We just sat and listened to the teacher going on about the thing we're be doing. Hooray.

Fourth lesson (P6) was maths. The teacher launched straight into it, giving us a load of factorising and bracket expanding and stuff to do.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 3, 2008)

Our school is too slow to get going. :(

English--hi I'm a new teacher here I will be teaching you English for the next three years
History--hi I'm a new teacher here I will be teaching you History for the next three years; what do you know about America in 1919-41?
I.T--hi you will be doing spreadsheets and databases (again) for coursework go Microsoft
Physics--hi I know most of you and could get straight into the work but instead tell you what 
you have already heard several times about science GCSEs
Biology--hi I don't know any of you we will sort out textbooks and crap today \o/

:|


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 5, 2008)

Not bad I guess...
*AP World History:* Took quiz on reading, the unification of China. Was a bit hard. A lot of people complained. Tooks notes on reading. Got of on tangit. Talked a bit about immigration and Sara Palin.
*GATS English:* Did a bit of grammar, went to library, discussed reading about another way teaching students besides the one currently in use. Talked a bit about AP World History and how the school is trying to eliminate all AP courses. And GATS, but that's illegal.
*Personal Finance:* Boring. Very boring Took notes over what the workbook basically said.  Made poster in groups.
*Algebra II:* learned really easy mathematical stuff. Had Code Red. Third interruption we've had in that class.
*Extra Rehersal for Band:* Marched around the block. Failed at right flank corner a couple times. Got to go home early.

All in all, very boring day. I apologize for not being more exciting.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 5, 2008)

Mmmm, pretty good. I'm too lazy to type it all right now though. xD
Thank GOD tomorrow's Friday! ~


----------



## o_O (Sep 5, 2008)

School was boring on the first day. We just took tours and intros and went to an assembly and stuffs. Lunch=Uber-Pwnage though. I HATE my science-health class. I honestly swear me and my trusted friend who's also a nerd are one of only a few sane one. And that's counting the teacher. For example, one conversation that went on:
---
Teacher: What are some good inwards qualities?
Person A: Posture. (And he pronounced it Pahs-Tur, not Pahs-Tyur. It sounded like Pasta. Same kid got pissed just because teacher said his name wrong during attendance. Yelled at the teacher.)
Teacher: Ummm.... That's not inwards. Think of something doing with personality.
Person B (A sensible kid): A sense of humor.
Teacher: GREAT ONE! (Fake smile.)
Person C: A sense of humor.
Teacher: Ummm... We just said that.
Person C: (After not her turn, she whispers,) No! No one said that yet!! -_-
---
And we learned SLANT, the stupidest lesson ever: Sit up, Look at speaker, Attention, Nod, Track. Apparently that's how we get attention of people. Oh gawd, why such a bad transition? I had the greatest science teacher ever last year... Karma must be evening me out.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2008)

today I got to school at 7:10, had one lesson, went to a friend's house and watched movies for four hours, went back for another two lessons, went home.

I hate you, world lit. I could have slept until eleven :(



> Pahs-Tyur


...

pos-cher


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 5, 2008)

For me its college, not school. And it was tiring, even though we didn't have proper lessons. And it rained on us while we where having a tour of the college.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Welsh: Reading loads of short stories. Stories about a little girl getting piano lessons have _got_ to be interesting.

Geography: New teacher explaining what our project for this year was. Something that we already knew. <_<

English: Romeo & Juliet, nothing special.

Maths: Let's spend the first 1/4 of an hour deciding where everyone sits, why don't we? As soon as everyone sits down, it's 'open your books and solve these problems.' it's the first lesson of the year, why can't we start off slightly slower?

Chemistry: The teacher has a grudge against my family, but the lesson was pretty uneventful. Extremely boring because we were learning about atoms, protons, neutrons, and electrons...
...which we learned _years_ ago.

EDIT: I forgot, I got my first Science GCSE results, I got a in Biology, and a* in Physics and Chemistry.


----------



## Minish (Sep 5, 2008)

R.E.: It was okay, we got our mock GCSE paper back and I did pretty well with a B. Better than most of the class anyway, who got Cs, Ds or worse... then we had to make targets for the next exam, which wasn't too fun.

Food Studies: I'm behind on coursework, so I spent a while actually doing a little work today. XD It has to all be done by next Thursday, which I think I MIGHT manage... but I have loads of other stuff to do. *moans* There was a new seating plan this year too, so I'm not on a table with all my friends any more, but at least I'm sitting next to one (why did my teacher put me there? we'll just talk all lesson, miss! >>) and the others are sorta nearby.

Maths: Brilliant, we did something challenging and interesting - something to finally engage my brain, the Pythagoras' Theorem. I love Maths lessons because of our teacher; he's amazing and strives so hard to get us to do well. I've always been a bit under-confident, so he drifted towards me across the class and said quietly, 'You don't know how well you've done', referring to our Statistics GCSE last year. We were all going for the big goal to get a B (bearing in mind this is after a year of study, we're set two under the 'more intelligent' and overbearing set one, and we were all predicted Cs. Nobody expects us to get over a C except him) and I managed to get one. I was pretty happy with this, but it turns out I was _two marks off an A_, something that really, really surprised me. But I'm glad I pleased him, and myself, I'm so glad I got it. Plus it was the joint second highest in the class~ Finally I manage to beat my friends. XD

English: Started our prose study, Victorian education. Seems to be pretty interesting so far, but we're still practising for an essay. I don't like the teacher, either, I prefer my other English teacher... but we only have her once a week. ;_; Woe is us~

Geography: Okay. It's pretty hard stuff, but whatever. I'll still try hard. Shame I'm sitting next to an always silent friend and in front of a bully, but yeah...


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 5, 2008)

> Brilliant, we did something challenging and interesting - something to finally engage my brain, the Pythagoras' Theorem.


okay I swear I will stop after this but

_Pythagoras' Theorem at fifteen?_


----------



## o_O (Sep 6, 2008)

Another conversation with during science class:
---
Teacher: What are some good qualities about yourself?
Person A (Same Person A as last time): Well, I like Chrystler. You know, they make really good cars and they're...
Teacher: Umm... Those aren't qualities about yourself. Those are qualities of auto makers.
---
-_- I really have to get out of this class. Also: The Pythagorean Theorem at 15? I agree with opaltiger; we learned that last year. Odd.


----------



## Flora (Sep 6, 2008)

Music Major: Only got through about half an hour before nice assembly time.  SCHOOL'S BEEN STARTED FOR EUGHT DAYS AND YOU JUST DECIDE TO DO AN ASSEMBLY FOR THE FRESHMEN.  NICE.
Algebra: What are you talking about?  No Algebra thanks to nice assembly-time.
Theology: Test.  That's it.
Lunch:  We learned how to sizzle like bacon for freshman week.  I kid you not.
English: Amusement.
Bio: Lab safety regulations.
World Civ: I LOVE THIS CLASS. Yay.  Except it was too quiet.

Though I did learn that my Algebra teacher was my World Civ teacher's principal in grade school. O_o
Latin: Flora cibus amant.  That means Flora likes food, to you non Latin scholars.

Though the weirdest thing all day was when I went to my locker and one of the teachers said, 'Ms. Dallas, how does you?"  I was baffled.   (And yes, my last name is Dallas.  No relation to Texas. ^^)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 6, 2008)

It was... so-so. I probably failed two tests. But at least it was Friday, so it wasn't all bad. Also, I didn't fall asleep this time in class~ Huzzah for getting more hours last night! I'm on my way, definately, on the road to not-sleep deprivation.

Also, after school my English/Latin teacher and I had this most interesting conversation and that definately was something I enjoyed~ (I really like having conversations with people.) Probably the best part of the day, to be honest.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 6, 2008)

Man, four out of five of my teachers this year are _awesome_. 

*Social Studies teacher:* Absolutely hilarious. The class is cracking up half the time due to his great sense of humor. Definitely awesome. 
*Science teacher*: The "cool" teacher. You know the one I mean. He's nice, doesn't give much homework, and gets along well with the students. He also gave me a CD of lullaby arrangements of Pink Floyd songs. If that's not awesome, I really don't know what is. 
*Language Arts teacher*: Eh, it's hard to explain what makes her so great. She gives off a vibe of "fucking kids, I'll give them a bunch of essays, and then I just want to get home" but... in a good way. I don't know. D: But she does make fun of people in the class, which is always entertaining. And it seems like she knows her stuff.
*Chinese teacher*: Same teacher we had before, that everyone in our class loves. While we were taking our final last year, she gave out at least three kinds of candy during the test. One of which was Reese's cups. :D  And when we were done (it was a short exam, so we had a lot of time to just sit around), she gave us origami to do. Nuff said, basically.
*Math teacher*: The odd one out. She's incredibly easily offended, (last year during lunch a kid drew a picture of Jesus on his plate using ketchup and she gave him a detention), really fucking boring, and so far hasn't taught us anything at all. We've spent all seven days of math so far making shapes out of paper, looking at optical illusions, and making mobius strips. While this is kind of awesome while it lasts, I can't help but feel that we're wasting time. 


so it goes to say that overall almost every day is pretty awesome, with the exception of math class. I love my school :D


----------



## Dark_star (Sep 6, 2008)

The whole day for me was... awkward. I just started my school (on a Friday) and well... I'm not good around people I don't know. The whole time I keep feeling like someone was watching me behind me back... But, I did learn somethings in class...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 8, 2008)

I.T. - Pretty boring. I hate theory lessons.
German - Learning stuff about the environment.
P.E. - What was the point of all that? I understand running a few laps of the gym as a warmup, but for the whole lesson? /exaggeration
Physics - I have the fun physics teacher back! He's funny because of his mustache. Anyway, he tried to get us to remember the order of the first twenty elements. Pretty annoying since the only reason we did it was because one person didn't know that //hydrogen was the first. >_>. Most people only knew "Hydrogen, Helium, Lithium' by the end. That wasn't the whole lesson, that was about radioactivity.
Dinner: Half way through I got called in my the head of year. (the one that has a grudge against my family) I was worrying loads about what it was until it turned out that he was getting the best people in the year together to ask if they wanted to go on a trip to Oxford next week.
Biology: Had to look through a microscope at something. (don't know the English word for it.) I was left with a tattered microscope. The label on it saying 'Bioleg 3" had gone orange. Either from age, or just the tape that was put over it after it lost it's stickiness.
Latin: So boring that I expect the teacher was falling asleep.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 8, 2008)

German: Review. For the "new kids."
Science: We put CDs in the microwave. I got to keep one!
Lunch: Awesome.
Math: I beat the teacher in our algebra pre-assessment.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 9, 2008)

Lesse...

*SS* Not much happened. We reviewed rules a lot, and wrote something down. DING.

 I'm going to skip to Art, last period every other day~

*Art*  MY TEACHER KNOWS WHAT ANIME IS. Best class ever. I have to replace it with other meanieface lessons after half the year is up. D:


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 9, 2008)

@Murkrowfeather - What's SS? Also, I like your choice of username.

Biology - Teacher wasn't there for he fist quarter of the lesson, after that we did the same thing as yesterday.
French - I think I've lost all of my books. But I didn't tell.
English - Of Mice and Men. We were doing Romeo & Juliet last lesson, why do we change so often?
Geography - Glaciers
Dinner - Annoying boys from the year below me bulling me. Their excuse was 'we won't get a chance after today because the 'hard-on collider' is going to implode the Earth tomorrow. >_>
R.E. - Going over the homework we had to do over the summer.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 9, 2008)

My day?

Had Chinese for an hour (it was so-so), went to see my psychologist, came back and had Swedish for an hour (we talked about Classical Antiquity which was basically just everyone naming various Greek gods).

So technically I was in school for two hours today. Go me.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 9, 2008)

Social Studies.

 And I really REALLY wanted yours. xD

 But. Adding Math nao...

*Math* To be honest, I think we did more LOLing than math. Enough said.



> Had Chinese for an hour (it was so-so), went to see my psychologist, came back and had Swedish for an hour (we talked about Classical Antiquity which was basically just everyone naming various Greek gods).


 Uh...Zeus! Helios! Poseidon! Athena! Artemis! Apollo! Ha- *brick'd*


----------



## Ruby (Sep 9, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> okay I swear I will stop after this but
> 
> _Pythagoras' Theorem at fifteen?_


When people say that they have been "studying" the periodic table, they could mean any number of things.  The same is true of Pythagoras' Theorem.  You don't know whether they are studying a basic or recondite part of the subject.

Don't presuppose that they're learning something childish.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 9, 2008)

Today was pretty crap, but it was better than I thought it'd be:
RS - first lesson of the year; overview of the topics covered over the next three years (yes, this really took an hour :|)
Latin - awesome as always, albeit somewhat easy (boo pluperfect, velle)
I.T. - I normally love the subject, but Christ the topic makes me feel dead inside after an hour of it (I.T. in supermarkets, hurrah!)
Citizenship - diversity of Britain; sort of boring as usual. 
P.E. - I actually enjoyed it today, which was surprising. That said, I quite like P.E. when we're not playing a game (in my experience, the games--football, basketball and hockey at the moment--are so incredibly tedious whereas everything we've done that isn't a game isn't).

I also had to explain that the L.H.C. will not kill everyone tomorrow (hell, they're not even colliding anything iirc) in Latin and I.T. :(


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

Late today because the bus was late. (then two came at once <_<)

Chemistry - I know what protons, electrons and neutrons are, can't we do more complicated stuff?
Welsh - More short stories, this time one about a five year old's cat dying and another about a dog dying in an old people's home.
Lesson 3+4 - Cross-country run, about 3 miles. I came 41st out of the boys in my year. Could've done better; I came 13th last year.
English - Comprehension


----------



## CNiall (Sep 10, 2008)

Physics - the teacher wouldn't remedy the idiocy of those thinking that we would all die so I did it for him :\
P.E. - hockey was better than I thought it'd be but not exactly enjoyable
English - pretty irritating; lumped in a group with the kid who thinks shouting louder and banging the table makes his point more valid (also the king of non sequiturs; apparently I should shave because I held his hand on the table to stop him from banging it ?_?)
Chemistry - ugh atomic structure :( can we do stuff we don't already know now?
History - immigrants to the U.S.A. in the early Twentieth Century and Ellis Island. Kind of slow moving but not too bad.


----------



## Fredie (Sep 10, 2008)

Meh, today wasn't that bad, except it seemed to drag on forever...

Period 1:Games (P.E) I had badminton, it wasn't that bad even if I don't like Games much...
Period 2:Technology, this was quite good as I have a lot of friends in this group and we can sit where we like, the teacher had a cold which made him talk really quietly so I couldn't here him at the back.
Period 3:I had history, I have the best teacher in the school for history, instead of giving out sheets and stuff, he throws it in the room and tells us to go get one! He also is very funny.
Period 4:I had Chemistry, this was quite a good lesson, the teacher gave us licorice even though we aren't meant to eat in a Science Lab.
Period 5:I had English, it was quite a good lesson, we started with riddles and such then we started to rip apart a poem (metaphoricly). 
Period 6:I had geography, the teacher for this lesson shows no emotion in his voice which makes the lesson extremely boring and also his voice makes you want to go to sleep.

All in all, today was quite a boring and _long_ day...


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 10, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Physics - the teacher wouldn't remedy the idiocy of those thinking that we would all die so I did it for him :\


In Chemistry for me, everyone was talking about it. Then the teacher came in and they were all quiet because we're terrified of him.

He told us to watch the news about the LHC tonight because it's interesting.
Nothing special about that, but I read 'the news' about it in the metro this morning. The headline was 'IF YOU ARE READING THIS THE WORLD DID NOT END'.

...


CNiall said:


> Chemistry - ugh atomic structure :( can we do stuff we don't already know now?


I know!


----------



## CNiall (Sep 10, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> Period 1:Games (P.E) I had badminton, it wasn't that bad even if I don't like


why are you calling P.E. games
Don't you do anything that isn't some form of game? If so, ugh. I feel so sorry for you, especially when I love what we do in P.E. that isn't games. :|


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay then. Only two intresting subjects today...

*Math* Like yesterday; our math teacher accused a boy in my class of having a crush on another girl in my class. Not for more than a few minutes though...best few minutes this year, might I add.

*Art* Painting. UGH. But we were allowed to paint anything we wanted, so I randomly decided to do a Magneton. :D


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 10, 2008)

today was terrible (school from 8:00 till 17:30) but tomorrow it is from 12:30 to 15:50.

and then on friday from 7:10 to 9:35.

don't you love teacher conferences?


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 10, 2008)

Today was not a wonderful day.

*AP Wolrd History:* This was probably the best part of my day. We took a quiz that i probably didn't do so well on. Then we took some notes and went over teh first kind of essay we have to write. And for homework we have to write an essay.
*GATS English:* Boring, but not very boring. It was almost a little like last year when we would get into a offtopic discussion.
*Personal Finance:* We had a test today. It was boring. After the test, I read a lot.
*Algebra II:* Fairly simple. A bit boring.
*After school A-Team practice:* Boring. The good news is we got out a bit early. And the guy I like wasn't there.

So probably the reason it was bad is because I was bored so much. Now I have a song to memorize and a small mountain of homework to plow through.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 10, 2008)

Today my day was ok. Most of the classes were boring, I practically suffocated in gym, the usual....except I'm getting over my cold, and my voice is...weird.
It's like all screachy when I try to talk and it's so annoying. -.-


----------



## spaekle (Sep 10, 2008)

Ramsie said:


> After school A-Team practice


A-Team? :0

Today I discovered that I really don't want to piss off my APUSH teacher. Not only does she scream and give a downright murderous evil eye when she's pissed, but she can run _really_ fast in high heels. D:>


----------



## turbler (Sep 10, 2008)

ok...

Day:7
Days left:183
Math/science(MST): Planet earth documentary, oceans secion... WHEEE
Language arts/social studies(LASS): CROSSWORD and writing our mini autobiographies... boring.
French(FR): we played random french games... good.
Lunch: eat, listen to everyone talk, simple 'nuff.
Recess:... the cliques are breaking into minis, and people who I think are stupid are Cliquing with people who I think are generally smart... AHHHH!!! So I hung out with christina(peppy friend) and co. so, yah, most of her buddies are insane, but it's a fun insane. They think I'm a total super genius cause I skipped a grade and I'm in a gifted program at my school. We had a debate about whether some berries one of them found was poisonous, the girl ate around 3 anyways... yahhhhhhhhhhhh, recess done for today.

And no, I will NOT post days 1-6. but day 8 will be up tommorow!
So yah, that was my day.

MST: more documentery, YAY.
LASS: first geography class, bo-ring.

Yah, that's it


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 11, 2008)

*World history*: We did a Personality quiz to see what Absloute Monarch we were most like. I got Elizabeth I. 
In between: As I was getting to this class my name was called on the intercom. I had to get though 2nd block traffic to make it to the office. Turns out my mom paid for a yearbook last year and never told me. I had to lug that heavy thing around all day long.
*Japanese 1*: We started on the next batch of flash cards and practiced the "Doozo-doomo" thing with our partner's pencils.
Lunch: nearly burnt my fingers from the pot pie I put in the microwave. Talked to one of my friends about the project we have in Health and stuff. At the end I found out that I had forgotten to drink my Apple juice so I saved it for later.
*Health 2*: Learned about refusal skills. AGAIN. We got to continue planning our project (do a made up health product commercial as a skit or video). Me and my partner eventually came up with a toothbrush commercial where you have to "pay 10 easy payments of $49.95 a month (plus your firstborn child)". We still need to finish the script and make the props.
*Drawing 1*: today we had to draw random stuff from our pocket (in my case, my house keys) WITHOUT LIFTING THE PENCIL! Then the teacher rambled on about how she found cow bones on the side of the road and took them home to draw (she found them back when there was still random bones bleaching in the middle of the desert on the side of a road). Then we had to pick 3 wooden blocks, arrange them in a cool way, and then draw them. After that, she added in another wooden block and a wad of crushed paper to the mix. For homework I have to draw my face (the person that suggested that was only joking but the teacher said that we would have to draw our own faces eventually). 

Today was pretty nice, except for the 486 lb yearbook I had to drag from class to class! And no, I don't use a locker.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2008)

Welsh - MORE short stories.
I.T. - Boooooring, we hardly ever get to go on the computers that much anymore.
French - Coursework
Physics - Electricity
Chemistry - Conservation of Mass, if that's what it's called in English.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 11, 2008)

I went into school today with my best friend to say bye to some of our teachers/friends who're still there before we go to uni. It was really great :3


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 11, 2008)

* Lunch* Evil evil evil. I hate fifth period with all of the atred in my being not reserved for math. It was tabe sign-ups today. Where we sign up today affects where we eat lunch for the rest of the career, and probably for our whole three years at my school.

 To put it simply, I'm going to be spending the next three years of my life eating lunch with people constantly staring at me wondering what disability I have.

 Even worse, there was an empty table a few spots over, but could I sit there? No. I needed to go sit at the disabled table with strangers hovering over me breathing down my neck. (All of the disabled kids have helpers who follow them around all day helping them do things. Slight put-off when you're trying to enjoy a chocolate-marshmallow breakfast cookie.) And, as if it couldn't be worse, the most evil little demon-turned-human-child ever is sitting right at the table next to me snickering his head off. x.x

 I meant no disrespect to anyone who may need to sit at that table, but it's still a bit annoying.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 12, 2008)

Welsh - MORE SHORT STORIES.
Geography - Glaciers again.
English - Romeo and Juliet
Maths - Statistics :(
Chemistry - Can't we go one day without drama?


----------



## Jolty (Sep 12, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> okay I swear I will stop after this but
> 
> _Pythagoras' Theorem at fifteen?_


why are Americans so... behind?
I learnt pythagoras at 11 I think

anyway

today was cool
my friends finally decided to wait for me before disappearing off somewhere >:(

History - holy shit lotta notes.
Free - did h/w lol.
English lit - read this weird monologue
History (different topic) - THANK JESUS I didn't have to read my h/w out lol... I didn't do it very well
Lunch - met up with my friend who didn't get into 6th form. HIS ART COURSE AT COLLEGE IS RAD. Also went to KFC yay
Graphics - damn my teacher is hot. and holy shit we actually STARTED the work today lol


----------



## Fredie (Sep 12, 2008)

CNiall said:


> why are you calling P.E. games
> Don't you do anything that isn't some form of game? If so, ugh. I feel so sorry for you, especially when I love what we do in P.E. that isn't games. :|


No, Games is the required subject that I have to do, P.E is an optional G.C.S.E choice.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 12, 2008)

fredie175 said:


> No, Games is the required subject that I have to do, P.E is an optional G.C.S.E choice.


huh

so my school's just odd in that P.E. refers to both the course and the mandatory subject (which makes sense seeing as we get educated in the mandatory subject too) I suppose

or logical because we don't just do games

Chemistry--thermal decomposition of limestone was boring; him being the first chemistry teacher I've had to acknowledge the existence of neutrinos, quarks, antiparticles and so on was awesome.
Biology--hi I'll be standing in today work from these pages in the textbook thanks
Latin--annoyingly easy test on posse, velle and the pluperfect
I.T.--practical applications of I.T. *:|*
French--boring as hell since we only did stuff we did two years ago to 'recap'. No thanks


----------



## Mercury (Sep 12, 2008)

Right then, let me think.

R.S.: Just sat and listened to teacher speak.
Latin: Failed a test by two marks.
Geography: Did maps on the U.S.A.
Chemistry: Sat and copied what the teacher wrote on the board. And talked about the black hole thingy that is almost impossible to destroy the earth.

So, totally uneventful day. Apart from the three of us that failed the test had to go back at Lunch to take a mini test.


----------



## Flora (Sep 12, 2008)

14 minute classes=yay.

Freshman week ended today and it was awesome.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 12, 2008)

Mercury said:


> Chemistry: Sat and copied what the teacher wrote on the board. And talked about the black hole thingy that is almost impossible to destroy the earth.


:(
the teacher called the LHC a 'black hole thingy'? ugh.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 12, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.

The Metro still won't stop going on about it...


----------



## nyuu (Sep 12, 2008)

CNiall said:


> :(
> the teacher called the LHC a 'black hole thingy'? ugh.


ugh.

M'k so hall march in the morning, got to show off saxophoning
Precalculus: Boring. I don't see why I can't just skip this class and take calculus calc already. attn: I understand what an asymptote is. shut up.
Jazz Band: Awesome as always. we've had a string of substitutes that don't know anything about conducting, so the band has been on its own recently.
Journalism! /somebody/ wasn't there today. deadline for articles is a this friday and I still haven't started.
AP World History: Slept though most of it; class moves too slowly.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 12, 2008)

1: ICT - More databases and spreadsheets. Tantalisingly fun :/

2: Graphics - Precisely drawing the CBS logog, even thoguh it doesn't exist over here. Yesterday was funnier. We had to draw three quadrilaterla,s two of which magically had five sides.

3: French - Stuff about schools which we already did in about year eight.

4: RE - I swear our teacher is an extremist. "Scientists believe that the big bang bla bla bla" in a really unenthusiastic voice, and then suddenly "Meanwhile, theists say that God did whatever! They're sure there _must_ be a God if the Universe is so perfect!" in a really excited voice.

5: Drama - More stuff about showing status. It was hilarious if only for one of the boys i was working with. Drama = yesyesyes.



			
				CNiall said:
			
		

> why are you calling P.E. games
> Don't you do anything that isn't some form of game? If so, ugh. I feel so sorry for you, especially when I love what we do in P.E. that isn't games. :|


Pretty much. In our (Fredie and I) school, the mandatory subject of Games _is_ just sport, because it's so important or whatever.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 12, 2008)

* Lunch* And solitude prevails again! Yay! No more strangers looming over me whilst I nom on breakfast cookies. :3
* Language Arts* *grumblegrumblehiss* Oh, how I despise Language Arts. You see, my print writing tends to be in all caps, with capital letters bigger than lowercase ones. But can I do that in LA? _Nooooooo._ So now I have to reteach myself the concept of writing in lowercase. x.x Also, we're required to write in pen, and - the worst part - DOODLING IS STRICTLY FORBIDDEN. X-X
*Art* Normally I would be happy about Art, but we need to do a painting. Blargh. I also sit with the two most annoying little brats ever. They fail at drawing, though that has nothing to do with it, think the Jonas Brothers are _hot_ (Seriously, what?), and share the common misconception of Pokemon being adorable fluffballs who attack with spit and cuteness and have quite clearly never heard of any Pokemon even the least bit intimidating. (Tyranitar exists, you know. x.x) They are also incredibly stupid and persistent and really want to tell me some secret I don't care in the least about. Way to ruin the best class of the day, kiddies. The other girl is a paint-hog, but other than that she's okay.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 12, 2008)

Buuh I always called Games PE
/always/
Still do

hmm well when I was in year 11 I did basketball, badminton and fitness and fitness wouldn't come under "games" unless "throw the hugeass medicine balls at David" is a game so...

for my PE period this year I go bowling


----------



## CNiall (Sep 12, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Pretty much. In our (Fredie and I) school, the mandatory subject of Games _is_ just sport, because it's so important or whatever.


ew. our school still does too much sport imo (that said I can't stand it so I'm more than a little biased) but we do get some reprieve in the form of non-games (more specifically, cross country and basic weight training). :/


----------



## Zeph (Sep 12, 2008)

Ack. Cross country. I can't run. At all.

Weight training? I don't need it, because I'm sort of way underweight.

Either way, both _could_ be useful.


----------



## CNiall (Sep 12, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ack. Cross country. I can't run. At all.
> 
> *Weight training? I don't need it, because I'm sort of way underweight.*
> 
> Either way, both _could_ be useful.


I don't really care how useful they are since I love both of them so :)

don't really understand what you mean by the bolded bit but never mind!


----------



## Jetx (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay day. Fire drill during PE. Stood out like a sore thumb as one of the few standing at the assembly point with a PE kit on, but so did the other three PE groups who were going at that time too.

Maths was ridiculous. We had to find the LCM of three random numbers the teacher thought up. One of them had a prime factor of 43. Needless to say, I ended up trying to figure out 1,130,000 (they weren't all zeros ;/)  multiplied by 43 and then I gave up. I think she was going to give us detentions if we didn't get at least some different questions done because we were meant to have revised. But I didn't get the other questions so I messed them up too so yeah I'm pretty much ****ed :)


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 13, 2008)

On the bright side, my Math teacher misplaced our homework so we got none. ^^


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 13, 2008)

No.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes.

 ^w^


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 13, 2008)

_God_, no.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh. No no no.

 Didn't realize it was a link.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

Let's see, today...
I was sad/thoughtful during the day because I had remembered a past event that my friend told me something I didn't know about it, technechally it was a good thing that she told me but my twisted mind proved that theory wrong....
And in English we have to write a poem so I wrote one about the one person I love. Yeah. Everyone can read it, it'll be in the hallway, and I hope he sees it. He knows I like him (we're good friends), he'll see who wrote it, and -BAM- instant realization.

It's about how I can love and hate at the same time, because of all the pain involved and I thought, "If he can read this, maybe I can tell him how bad I feel without really tellimg HIM at all."

If that's sick or anything please tell.


----------



## Ramsie (Sep 13, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> A-Team? :0


Umm, no. It's short for Acadenic Club, which is like Jeopardy only in team form.
Let's see...

*AP Wolrd History:* Not very exciting. Listened to people complain about the band test we had had yesterday. Received mountain of homeowrk.
*GATS English:* Teacher wasn't there, which was good considering I hadn't done the reading because I'd been to busy practicing for the band test. Halfway through the class, I felt unbelievably lonely in this class. Like i did on eighth grade when I though that all hated me. Received second mountain of homework.
*Personal Finance:* We actually did something vaguely interesting, heaven forbid.
*Algebra II:* Kept my mind occupied. Received hill of homework.


----------

